
Visitor from another solar system accelerated away from the Sun - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/visitor-from-another-solar-system-may-have-been-a-comet/
======
bencollier49
"System's dominant species not recommended for contact at its current state of
development"

------
walrus01
[https://www.google.com/search?q=rama+come+in+threes&oq=rama+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=rama+come+in+threes&oq=rama+come+in+threes&aqs=chrome..69i57.4403j0j7&sourceid=chrome-
mobile&ie=UTF-8)

